# Investcorp Milan: per il closing ok allo stadio. Si va a Sesto?



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

Eurosport: il Closing era previsto per il 4 maggio, ma la vicenda sullo stadio ha reso la due diligence più difficile. Sia Elliot che Investcorp vorrebbero avere ok definitivo per i lavori. Scaroni sta sondando Sesto

*Secondo l’Ansa, che conferma le numerose news già riportate ieri, il closing ci sarà al termine della stagione*

News precedenti

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, che conferma le numerose news di ieri, Investcorp è pronta ad investire oltre 1 mld di euro per acquistare il Milan. Trattativa iniziata il 1 aprile e ora in esclusiva per due settimane con Elliott si può chiudere. Il fondo (di cui fa parte il fondo sovrano del Bahrein per il 20%) è pronto ad investimenti necessari a riportare il Milan nel giro dei grandi in Europa. I tifosi potrebbero sognare in grande. L'offerta per rilevare il club rossonero però non sarebbe l'unica. Anche Texas Pacific Group (Usa valuterebbe l'affare)

*CorSport*: bisogna considerare che Investcorp ha tra i suoi azionisti (almeno al 20%) Mubadala, fondo sovrano da 350 miliardi dell’emirato di Abu Dhabi. CEO di Mubadala è *Khaldun Al-Mubarak che è anche il presidente del City.* Mubadala è anche azionista di aziende come Aldar (insieme ad altre entità del governo di Abu Dhabi) e ha interessi in Etihad. Investcor potrebbe rappresentare un veicolo attraverso cui il governo di Abu Dhabi e le sue diramazioni entrerebbero nel calcio italiano (Investcorp è basato nel Bahrein e il Milan sarebbe il primo club italiano acquistato da un investitore arabo) cercando di evitare sospetti di doppia proprietà come quelli che, proprio in queste ore, L’Equipe rilancia sul Lilla e i suoi rapporti con Elliott Nel caso specifico, non pare una notizia fresca che Merlyn Capital (fondo londinese che controlla il Lilla) sia esposto verso Elliott per 50 milioni con un finanziamento, ma è poco per desumere un’influenza dominante di quest’ultimo nella governance del club francese. Fonti Merlyn precisano che il finanziamento sarà rimborsato entro giugno ma i riflettori del mondo rossonero, in questo momento, sembrano puntati altrove: verso il Medio Oriente.

*La Repubblica*: Bahrain Milan affare da 1,1 mld. La trattativa andrà avanti in esclusiva per due settimane. Nell'operazione anche l'acquisto del Lille e i progetti immobiliari (da non sottovalutare la componente immobiliare di questa operazione col fondo arabo) su stadio e su *Milanello che potrebbe traslocare in un'altra area di San Siro.

Corriere della Sera*: per la cessione del Milan a InvestCorp si tratta per 1,1 mld Non sono esclusi sviluppi rapidi. Ci sarebbero anche altre offerte. Qualcuno pensa all'offerta da parte della famiglia Ricketts che già in passato si interessò al club rossonero.

*Tuttosport*: il fondo arabo ha deciso di continuare a negoziare anche dopo la richiesta di un miliardo di euro. I tempi


----------



## UDG (16 Aprile 2022)

Comincia la slitta


----------



## babsodiolinter (16 Aprile 2022)

Eurosport mi ha tagliato le gambe


----------



## Kayl (16 Aprile 2022)

Ma per favore, lo sapevamo tutti dal primo mezzo secondo che i giornalai avrebbero iniziato con queste storie, ci ricameranno sopra 2000 robe diverse finché l'affare non sarà chiuso. La prossima notizia contraddirà questa e quella dopo contraddirà la precedente.


----------



## overlord (16 Aprile 2022)

Che circo i giornaletti nostrani.


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eurosport: il Closing era previsto per il 4 maggio, ma la vicenda sullo stadio ha reso la due diligence più difficile. Sia Elliot che Investcorp vorrebbero avere ok definitivo per i lavori. Scaroni sta sondando Sesto
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Ragazzi, l'ho scritto ieri, ora la romanzeranno, non state dietro alla stampa italiana e affine. Ci devono mangiare. Questi fino a ieri non sapevano nulla e ora sanno che il 4 maggio doveva esserci il closing ed è stato rinviato per l'ok dello stadio. Uno che investe 1,1 miliardi non aspetta un ok per lo stadio, se lo fa per i fatti suoi anche a Calcutta se vuole. Suvvia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eurosport: il Closing era previsto per il 4 maggio, ma la vicenda sullo stadio ha reso la due diligence più difficile. Sia Elliot che Investcorp vorrebbero avere ok definitivo per i lavori. Scaroni sta sondando Sesto
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Lo dicevo di attendere l'ufficialità prima di cominciare a menarcelo


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lo dicevo di attendere l'ufficialità prima di cominciare a menarcelo


Questi non sapevano nulla fino a ieri e ora sanno che il Closing doveva essere il 4 Maggio. Facciamoci portare spasso dai


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Comincia la slitta


Devono marciarci un poco, saranno 15 giorni difficili se ti farai portare a spasso dai giornalai italiani. Io attendo notizie dai giornali finanziari seri, non certo da Eurosport, Tuttosport, Repubblica e compagnia  Operazione destabilizzazione squadra iniziato.

Questi stanno ancora alla due-diligence, mentre Routers, Bloomberg, Financial Times hanno scritto ieri che la duediligence è già finita e sono già all'esclusiva che scadrà tra 15 giorni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Questi non sapevano nulla fino a ieri e ora sanno che il Closing doveva essere il 4 Maggio. Facciamoci portare spasso dai


Forse, ma attendo l'ufficialità senza illudermi troppo


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Forse, ma attendo l'ufficialità senza illudermi troppo


Se arriverà l'ufficialità sarà all'improvviso, come è stata improvvisa la notizia di ieri. E non sarà certamente un attesa del si allo stadio a fare saltare la trattativa di chi vuole investire 1,1 miliardi di euro, perché se vuole lo fa a Calcutta lo stadio dopo che ha preso il Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eurosport: il Closing era previsto per il 4 maggio, ma la vicenda sullo stadio ha reso la due diligence più difficile. Sia Elliot che Investcorp vorrebbero avere ok definitivo per i lavori. Scaroni sta sondando Sesto
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


*Una fonte confidenziale vicina alla trattiva ha dichiarato a Eurosport, che l'interesse e sondaggi sono durati mesi. L'accelerazione da parte di Investcorp è partita una volta definita la cessione di Dainese che ha portato un guadagno netto di 500 mln di euro. Il Closing era fissato per il 4 maggio ma la vicenda stadio ha reso la diligence più difficile.*


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Aprile 2022)

Anche se dovesse saltare la trattativa, a me frega meno di zero. 

Finché non vedo non credo. Quindi per me saranno tutti fake news quelle che leggerò e che sto leggendo tutt'ora.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Aprile 2022)

Quanto mi mancava questo continuo refreshare il forum in attesa di news! Mi sono unito a voi durante il primo passaggio ai cinesi e questa fibrillazione rievoca bei ricordi (al di la di come è andata poi)! Speriamo in bene


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Una fonte confidenziale vicina alla trattiva ha dichiarato a Eurosport, che l'interesse e sondaggi sono durati mesi. L'accelerazione da parte di Investcorp è partita una volta definita la cessione di Dainese che ha portato un guadagno netto di 500 mln di euro. Il Closing era fissato per il 4 maggio ma la vicenda stadio ha reso la diligence più difficile.*


Secondo voi un fondo come Elliot perderebbe 1.1 miliardi di euro per attendere il Si di Sala dello stadio? Se fosse vero l'avrebbe già mandato a quel paese e starebbe già dal sindaco di Sesto


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Secondo voi un fondo come Elliot perderebbe 1.1 miliardi di euro per attendere il Si di Sala dello stadio? Se fosse vero l'avrebbe già mandato a quel paese e starebbe già dal sindaco di Sesto


Non cadiamo nel solito tranello.. ormai tra Mister Bean, Cinesi, Moldavi (che fine ha fatto tra l'altro? Non aveva contattato un avvocato per l'aquisto) ormai avremmo dovuto capire tutto puo succedere.

Secondo me lo stadio era questione fatta, forse per questo si era partiti spediti poi però grazie a Sala ed al sistema itagliano tutto si è rallentato. Forse non è del tutto sbagliato. Forse stanno cercando una soluzione al problema ovvero se il nuovo fondo prenderà la cosa oppure si cercherà di vedere Sesto, magari quelli del nuovo fondo sono interessanti. E' molto vero simile che la questione stadio abbia rallentato tutto.

Lo stadio era ormai roba fatta (non mie sensazione eh) ma a sensazioni di Elliot e Inter.. però questa è l'Italia.


----------



## Nomaduk (16 Aprile 2022)

Secondo me elliot potrebbe restare in minoranza così da sfruttare il sicuro aumento di valore nei prossimi anni. E da non sottovalutare l'ingresso in borsa non appena avremo il primo bilancio in positivo, l'obbiettivo finale per me e quello.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se arriverà l'ufficialità sarà all'improvviso, come è stata improvvisa la notizia di ieri. E non sarà certamente un attesa del si allo stadio a fare saltare la trattativa di chi vuole investire 1,1 miliardi di euro, perché se vuole lo fa a Calcutta lo stadio dopo che ha preso il Milan.


Ma io concordo , è solo che son rimasto scottato troppe volte e non mi voglio illudere, ovviamente brinderei per primo eh


----------



## __king george__ (16 Aprile 2022)

ho commentato l'altro topic perchè non avevo ancora visto questo...si comincia con le slitte...  

tra poco arriverà la notizia "la prima caparra è arrivata...1 mese per la seconda..."


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Anche se dovesse saltare la trattativa, a me frega meno di zero.
> 
> Finché non vedo non credo. Quindi per me saranno tutti fake news quelle che leggerò e che sto leggendo tutt'ora.


Vabbè dai, il tweet del presidente di Investcorp fugherebbe anche il dubbio più estremo.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eurosport: il Closing era previsto per il 4 maggio, ma la vicenda sullo stadio ha reso la due diligence più difficile. Sia Elliot che Investcorp vorrebbero avere ok definitivo per i lavori. Scaroni sta sondando Sesto
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Anche se dovesse saltare la trattativa, a me frega meno di zero.
> 
> Finché non vedo non credo. Quindi per me saranno tutti fake news quelle che leggerò e che sto leggendo tutt'ora.


anche a me frega zero se salta...figurati...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Aprile 2022)

Spero che alla fine decideranno di mandare a quel paese quegli sfigati e che ci facciamo lo stadio per conto nostro, alla fine penso che lo stadio si farà.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Aprile 2022)

Il mio sogno è che questi arrivino e alla prima intervista ringrazino Sala per l'impegno chiarendo che è stata scelta l'area di Sesto, dando un ultimatum ai prescritti per decidere se partecipare o meno. Sai che ridere!


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Eurosport mi ha tagliato le gambe


Fino 16 ore fa nessuno sapeva nulla. Lascia perdere.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eurosport: il Closing era previsto per il 4 maggio, ma la vicenda sullo stadio ha reso la due diligence più difficile. Sia Elliot che Investcorp vorrebbero avere ok definitivo per i lavori. Scaroni sta sondando Sesto
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


In queste settimane è altamente probabile che si batterà il record della specialità del """""giornalismo""""" sportivo italiano: il ricamo.


----------



## Maximo (16 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Devono marciarci un poco, saranno 15 giorni difficili se ti farai portare a spasso dai giornalai italiani. Io attendo notizie dai giornali finanziari seri, non certo da Eurosport, Tuttosport, Repubblica e compagnia  Operazione destabilizzazione squadra iniziato.
> 
> Questi stanno ancora alla due-diligence, mentre Routers, Bloomberg, Financial Times hanno scritto ieri che la duediligence è già finita e sono già all'esclusiva che scadrà tra 15 giorni.


Forse i "giornalisti" italiani non sanno che una DD per un acquisizione da 1 miliardo, dura almeno 1 anno ad essere bravi...


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Aprile 2022)

Affidiamoci solo all'estero, in Italia non sanno nulla


----------



## Kayl (16 Aprile 2022)

che poi il dibattito pubblico finisce a novembre, vorrebbero far credere che gli acquirenti pensavano che lo stadio fosse già in procinto di essere costruito adesso?XD Ora ne spareranno di ogni, la verità è che ci sono solo tre cose sicure: offerta, trattativa e diligence in corso, niente di più. Queste sono le conferme dei giornali finanziari. Il resto sono tutte sparate giornalistiche dei quotidiani sportivi che con così poco materiale a disposizione ne spareranno di tutte e di più. Diranno che la dirigenza verrà confermata in toto, che verrà smaltita in toto, che sarà mantenuta solo la parte sportiva o solo quella amministrativa, faranno nomi singoli di gente che verrà fatta fuori o meno, spareranno su qualsiasi tipo di giocatore, nostro per mantenimento o cessione o incertezza, così come su qualsiasi nome possibile per l'acquisto, dai fenomeni del calcio a quelli della tazza del cesso, così come spareranno sullo stadio in ogni possibile modo e mezzo. Parliamo di un marlin da un dieci quintali per i giornalai sportivi, ci marceranno su da ora fino a fine mercato estivo, potranno sparare qualsiasi cosa e sarà pieno di migliaia di fessi che se le berranno TUTTE, ne tireranno fuori minimo una al giorno per i prossimi mesi. E questo non perché si tratta semplicemente del milan, perché se fosse inter o juve nella medesima situazione sarebbe la STESSA IDENTICA ROBA. Siamo uno dei top 3 della Serie A per storia e trofei, è inevitabile che sia così.
Ora, vogliamo fare i fessi e farci quindi prendere per il chiul da tutti gli altri tifosi o dimostrare di avere un po' di cervello e valutare con occhio freddo le notizie, ascoltando solo quelle che parlano della parte finanziaria, in quanto l'unica affidabile poiché non soggetta al tifo?


----------



## __king george__ (16 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## danjr (16 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Zenos (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eurosport: il Closing era previsto per il 4 maggio, ma la vicenda sullo stadio ha reso la due diligence più difficile. Sia Elliot che Investcorp vorrebbero avere ok definitivo per i lavori. Scaroni sta sondando Sesto
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Se la questione stadio dovesse essere di primaria importanza per un passaggio di proprietà allora Sala farà l'impossibile per ostacolarlo. Qualsiasi scommessa.


----------



## livestrong (16 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## livestrong (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eurosport: il Closing era previsto per il 4 maggio, ma la vicenda sullo stadio ha reso la due diligence più difficile. Sia Elliot che Investcorp vorrebbero avere ok definitivo per i lavori. Scaroni sta sondando Sesto
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Ovviamente ne sparano già di ogni


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se la questione stadio dovesse essere di primaria importanza per un passaggio di proprietà allora Sala farà l'impossibile per ostacolarlo. Qualsiasi scommessa.


E allora lo facciamo a Sesto.


----------



## Raryof (16 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tra l'altro ora che sembra ci stiano per comprare gli arabi mi sovviene una cosa: ma che fine ha fatto Zosimo?


E' andato in un posto in cui "Champions prima con Elliott".
Ahi ahi ahi, davvero ci credeva....


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Aprile 2022)

@Blu71 Rispolveriamo le Slitte?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 Rispolveriamo le Slitte?



Slitta con trazione animale perché siamo nella m…
Io spero in una nuova proprietà che spende solo per non leggere più le tue lamentele


----------



## __king george__ (16 Aprile 2022)

per Widipedia uk Mohammed Al Ardhi è già proprietario di Ac Milan


----------



## __king george__ (16 Aprile 2022)

ho fatto un giro su qualche forum avversario per vedere che dicevano di questa notizia

un commento molto in voga è: "eh vabè ma non è un fondo sovrano è un fondo speculativo..tipo Elliott..cambia poco..non è come psg e city"


----------



## Nomaduk (16 Aprile 2022)

c'è un dettaglio che non mi torna e a cui nessuno ha pensato(anche gli "addetti ai lavori"). Il maggior azionista di investcorp "sarebbe" mubadala con il 20% di quote. Mubadala è diretta dal presidente del manchester city.

La uefa è d'accordo?

Mettiamo caso che becchiamo il city agli ottavi di champions per chi tiferebbe il presidente del city? Se noi non dovessimo passare perdiamo introiti, quindi perde investcorp, quindi perde mubadala diretta da lui. Si tratta di quisquilie per loro ma sempre soldi sono e non mi piace.

C'è da vedere se quel sarebbe è aggiornato...


----------



## UDG (16 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho fatto un giro su qualche forum avversario per vedere che dicevano di questa notizia
> 
> un commento molto in voga è: "eh vabè ma non è un fondo sovrano è un fondo speculativo..tipo Elliott..cambia poco..non è come psg e city"


Con la differenza che Elliott non ci voleva, invece questi si


----------



## Gamma (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eurosport: il Closing era previsto per il 4 maggio, ma la vicenda sullo stadio ha reso la due diligence più difficile. Sia Elliot che Investcorp vorrebbero avere ok definitivo per i lavori. Scaroni sta sondando Sesto
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Mi vorreste far credere che questi, che gestiscono un fondo da 34 miliardi di euro, hanno accelerato per poi fermarsi improvvisamente perché ancora non è arrivato l'ok per lo stadio?
Se ne sono resi conto solo adesso che l'ok non è ancora arrivato? Negli ultimi 1000 anni hanno vissuto con la testa sotto la sabbia?

Fino a ieri nessuno sapeva nulla, adesso tutti conoscono i dettagli più fini. Ahhhh, poveri noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho fatto un giro su qualche forum avversario per vedere che dicevano di questa notizia
> 
> un commento molto in voga è: "eh vabè ma non è un fondo sovrano è un fondo speculativo..tipo Elliott..cambia poco..non è come psg e city"


Il lanciano che non esiste se finisce nelle mani di questo fondo che non esiste ridefinisce il concetto di buco nero.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

*Secondo l’Ansa, che conferma le numerose news già riportate ieri, il closing ci sarà al termine della stagione *


----------



## folletto (16 Aprile 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Mi vorreste far credere che questi, che gestiscono un fondo da 34 miliardi di euro, hanno accelerato per poi fermarsi improvvisamente perché ancora non è arrivato l'ok per lo stadio?
> Se ne sono resi conto solo adesso che l'ok non è ancora arrivato? Negli ultimi 1000 anni hanno vissuto con la testa sotto la sabbia?
> 
> Fino a ieri nessuno sapeva nulla, adesso tutti conoscono i dettagli più fini. Ahhhh, poveri noi.


Sono notizie che tirano, come quelle del calciomercato, ne leggeremo di tutti i colori da qua all’esito della trattativa.


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo l’Ansa, che conferma le numerose news già riportate ieri, il closing ci sarà al termine della stagione *


E' la cosa più sensata


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sono notizie che tirano, come quelle del calciomercato, ne leggeremo di tutti i colori da qua all’esito della trattativa.


E' solo un mese, siamo sopravvissuti a Mr. Bee e al closing infiniti do Yonghong Li  Passerà anche veloce visto che stiamo lottando per lo scudetto, il nostro pensiero sarà tutto per il campo.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo l’Ansa, che conferma le numerose news già riportate ieri, il closing ci sarà al termine della stagione *


ergo fino al 31 agosto non può arrivare nessuno perchè dobbiamo aspettare la nuova società


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ergo fino al 31 agosto non può arrivare nessuno perchè dobbiamo aspettare la nuova società


Stolto, c’è sempre il mercato condiviso


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Aprile 2022)

Pagherei di tasca per vedere fegati scoppiare. 
Tutti i nemici del Milan.


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

Comunque penso che se ci sarà il cambio proprietà arriverà dopo l'ultima giornata, sia Elliott che gli arabi sanno che devono tenere fuori la squadra dalla cosa, perché si stan giocando qualcosa di impensabile.


----------



## Zenos (16 Aprile 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Stolto, c’è sempre il mercato condiviso


A saldo 0...


----------



## mabadi (16 Aprile 2022)

sempre solita cosa fondo con dentro tutti re, imperatori, sceicchi, presiedenti ... ma poi si scopre che è solo per speculazione


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> sempre solita cosa fondo con dentro tutti re, imperatori, sceicchi, presiedenti ... ma poi si scopre che è solo per speculazione


A me non importa chi ci sia in un fondo a me importa che li Milan vada bene, io ho la testa alle ultime 5 gare


----------



## Mauricio (16 Aprile 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> sempre solita cosa fondo con dentro tutti re, imperatori, sceicchi, presiedenti ... ma poi si scopre che è solo per speculazione


Eh certo, non penserai che tutti gli sceicchi si stiano comprando la loro squadra del cuore di quando erano bambini?


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eurosport: il Closing era previsto per il 4 maggio, ma la vicenda sullo stadio ha reso la due diligence più difficile. Sia Elliot che Investcorp vorrebbero avere ok definitivo per i lavori. Scaroni sta sondando Sesto
> 
> *Secondo l’Ansa, che conferma le numerose news già riportate ieri, il closing ci sarà al termine della stagione*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo l’Ansa, che conferma le numerose news già riportate ieri, il closing ci sarà al termine della stagione *



Ci sta, speriamo di celebrare una doppia festa. Una di addio agli strozzini e Gazzosa, e una per.... boh, si vedrà


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ci sta, speriamo di celebrare una doppia festa. Una di addio agli strozzini e Gazzosa, e una per.... boh, si vedrà


Una per l'ingresso in Champions


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eurosport: il Closing era previsto per il 4 maggio, ma la vicenda sullo stadio ha reso la due diligence più difficile. Sia Elliot che Investcorp vorrebbero avere ok definitivo per i lavori. Scaroni sta sondando Sesto
> 
> *Secondo l’Ansa, che conferma le numerose news già riportate ieri, il closing ci sarà al termine della stagione*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eurosport: il Closing era previsto per il 4 maggio, ma la vicenda sullo stadio ha reso la due diligence più difficile. Sia Elliot che Investcorp vorrebbero avere ok definitivo per i lavori. Scaroni sta sondando Sesto
> 
> *Secondo l’Ansa, che conferma le numerose news già riportate ieri, il closing ci sarà al termine della stagione*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Una per l'ingresso in Champions


Che secondo i pronostici di molti qui dentro è stato un vero miracolo


----------



## Shmuk (16 Aprile 2022)

Io ancora tremo al ruggito di Huarong...


----------



## __king george__ (16 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


>



Dici che gli uffici saranno vuoti visto quel che costeranno?


----------



## sampapot (16 Aprile 2022)

sembra un tentativo per destabilizzare l'ambiente...che si inventeranno poi?


----------



## __king george__ (16 Aprile 2022)

ho cercato di capirci qualcosa in piu nel dettaglio..ma non è che mastico molto queste cose di finanza di questo livello

forse qualcuno ne sa di piu

in pratica la cosa "figa" sarebbe che dietro a questi c'è la società Mudabala che fa parte degli Emirati Arabi il cui presidente è il presidente del City giusto?

che non è Mansour ma è l'Al Kelhaifi del city per intendersi

mmm..ma è sicuro che ci sono questi dietro? perchè ho ricordi non tanto belli di questi discorsi...


----------



## diavolo (16 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho cercato di capirci qualcosa in piu nel dettaglio..ma non è che mastico molto queste cose di finanza di questo livello
> 
> forse qualcuno ne sa di piu
> 
> ...


----------



## LukeLike (16 Aprile 2022)

*Sky Sports UK: "Il Milan è molto più appetibile sul mercato rispetto all'Inter perché non ha debiti. Il brand Milan è il migliore al mondo ed è molto ricercato nel Medio Oriente. InvestCorp è un fondo con i migliori sceicchi della zona. L'obbiettivo di InvestCorp, a differenza di Elliott, non è quello di rilevare il Milan e continuare con lo stesso operato, ma di rilevare il Milan e di investire in modo pesante sul mercato. Il progetto InvestCorp è molto ambizioso e lo si evince dal fatto che vogliono comprare il Milan ancora senza stadio".*


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Comunque penso che se ci sarà *il cambio proprietà arriverà dopo l'ultima giornata*, sia Elliott che gli arabi sanno che devono tenere fuori la squadra dalla cosa, perché si stan giocando qualcosa di impensabile.



Nel caso il cambio di proprietà verrà *annunciato* a fine campionato perché la chiusura, se ci sarà, per me, arriverà prima.


----------



## Nomaduk (16 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho cercato di capirci qualcosa in piu nel dettaglio..ma non è che mastico molto queste cose di finanza di questo livello
> 
> forse qualcuno ne sa di piu
> 
> ...


pare che il presidente attuale del city e anche direttore del fondo sovrano mubadala che a sua volta detiene il 20% di investcorp, la società che ci vuole comprare. se fosse ancora cosi(metto il condizionale perchè magari qualcosa è cambiato in questi mesi/anni) per me non è una buona notizia...


----------



## Baba (16 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho cercato di capirci qualcosa in piu nel dettaglio..ma non è che mastico molto queste cose di finanza di questo livello
> 
> forse qualcuno ne sa di piu
> 
> ...


“Siamo stati comprati dal governo cinese”


----------



## Baba (17 Aprile 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Sky Sports UK: "Il Milan è molto più appetibile sul mercato rispetto all'Inter perché non ha debiti. Il brand Milan è il migliore al mondo ed è molto ricercato nel Medio Oriente. InvestCorp è un fondo con i migliori sceicchi della zona. L'obbiettivo di InvestCorp, a differenza di Elliott, non è quello di rilevare il Milan e continuare con lo stesso operato, ma di rilevare il Milan e di investire in modo pesante sul mercato. Il progetto InvestCorp è molto ambizioso e lo si evince dal fatto che vogliono comprare il Milan ancora senza stadio".*


Ogni singola frase di questo articolo mi fa godere.


----------



## medjai (17 Aprile 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Sky Sports UK: "Il Milan è molto più appetibile sul mercato rispetto all'Inter perché non ha debiti. Il brand Milan è il migliore al mondo ed è molto ricercato nel Medio Oriente. InvestCorp è un fondo con i migliori sceicchi della zona. L'obbiettivo di InvestCorp, a differenza di Elliott, non è quello di rilevare il Milan e continuare con lo stesso operato, ma di rilevare il Milan e di investire in modo pesante sul mercato. Il progetto InvestCorp è molto ambizioso e lo si evince dal fatto che vogliono comprare il Milan ancora senza stadio".*


Mamma mia, ho avuto una erezione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


>



E' un po' come la sede di Mapi Group di Manenti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Aprile 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Sky Sports UK: "Il Milan è molto più appetibile sul mercato rispetto all'Inter perché non ha debiti. Il brand Milan è il migliore al mondo ed è molto ricercato nel Medio Oriente. InvestCorp è un fondo con i migliori sceicchi della zona. L'obbiettivo di InvestCorp, a differenza di Elliott, non è quello di rilevare il Milan e continuare con lo stesso operato, ma di rilevare il Milan e di investire in modo pesante sul mercato. Il progetto InvestCorp è molto ambizioso e lo si evince dal fatto che vogliono comprare il Milan ancora senza stadio".*


Riguardo queste dichiarazioni di Sky Sports UK, tempo fa lessi un articolo su internet e in quelle zone del Medio Oriente il Milan è tra le squadre con più simpatizzanti in assoluto, nonostante il periodo prolungato di magra di questi ultimi 10 anni. 
Leggevo una statistica interessante secondo cui un abitante su quattro degli Emirati Arabi simpatizza/tifa Milan.
In pratica siamo una fuoriserie messa in garage e un po' trascurata, speriamo che presto torneranno a metterci in lucido, loro o chi per essi.


----------



## babsodiolinter (17 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per Widipedia uk Mohammed Al Ardhi è già proprietario di Ac Milan






Eroe...


----------



## zamp2010 (17 Aprile 2022)

questi sono ricchi?


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Roger84 (17 Aprile 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Sky Sports UK: "Il Milan è molto più appetibile sul mercato rispetto all'Inter perché non ha debiti. Il brand Milan è il migliore al mondo ed è molto ricercato nel Medio Oriente. InvestCorp è un fondo con i migliori sceicchi della zona. L'obbiettivo di InvestCorp, a differenza di Elliott, non è quello di rilevare il Milan e continuare con lo stesso operato, ma di rilevare il Milan e di investire in modo pesante sul mercato. Il progetto InvestCorp è molto ambizioso e lo si evince dal fatto che vogliono comprare il Milan ancora senza stadio".*


Musica per le mie orecchie!


----------



## zamp2010 (17 Aprile 2022)

Investcorp e al livello del Man City o PSG?


----------



## el_gaucho (17 Aprile 2022)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Investcorp e al livello del Man City o PSG?


Penso di sì. Nel senso che nessuno dei tre ha mai vinto una coppa dei campioni


----------

